# Pacific Orchid Exposition



## MorandiWine (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, who's going? Should be an insane amount of plants this year. I actually made some pre-orders with a couple vendors.

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm going, will even be there the day before, but I'm starting to get concerned that I won't be able to water my plants this summer!


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2014)

The POE is orchid over-load. I attended some years ago and was so over-whelmed that I ended up going in circles...fun circles.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Feb 1, 2014)

I am going! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 1, 2014)

Jeremy, i am starting to have a similar concern. Need to find an RO unit with less waste or find some plants that like 8.4 pH and heavy minerals.
I will be helping out my friend Dean at the Paphiness booth. 

Abax, I know the feeling. 

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 1, 2014)

Tyler, maybe we have already met and don't know it. I just saw Dean a couple weeks ago, and if you were at Orchids in the park, I was with him for a bit there getting several things. I may have seen you elsewhere also. Anyway, I will stop by and say hi.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a scheduling conflict for OITP this year 
See you in three weeks

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2014)

Dont forget photos, please.


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2014)

Eric, have you attended the POE? It's an orchid madhouse. I salute
anyone who can take decent photos in that crush of plants and people. I
already had a ticket and still had to wait in line for over 30 minutes to get
in opening night. All the OSF members met at Andy's "cage" because it
was relatively easy to find. I hope all of you find each other and have a
wonderful time!


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 2, 2014)

Madhouse is a good term. It can be too much, at times (for me). I realize that for a lot of people, this is their one chance a year to get good plants. And because of that, people are at times really aggressive and you can feel the energy. 

I tend to prefer my quiet time with a greenhouse owner, on-site - picking out my plants before the show!

But I get why it's worth going, and meeting new people, too.


----------



## Amadeus (Feb 2, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> Tyler, maybe we have already met and don't know it...



I was thinking the exact same thing. Make sure Dean brings some multy's for me to look at.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2014)

abax said:


> Eric, have you attended the POE? It's an orchid madhouse. I salute anyone who can take decent photos in that crush of plants and people.



No I have never been, I always order plants from importers there and have them shipped to me!!  
BTW, I did work at the GNYOS show many years so I think I know about a little about madhouse venues and I usually got photos!!


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 2, 2014)

Amadeus. What are you looking for and I will pass the message to him?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amadeus (Feb 2, 2014)

MorandiWine said:


> Amadeus. What are you looking for and I will pass the message to him?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2



Oh that's so kind of you. I can't ever afford his stuff (his multy's) but I do love hearing him talk about his plants and I love seeing them. Last year he pulled some 'special plants' he was hiding under his table for me to drool over. That was last year's highlight for me.


----------



## abax (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh, I temporarily forgot you're a New Yorker, Eric. You're used to crowded
craziness. Forgive me. I think you'd love POE and you'd know how to
get in there and mix-it-up. I really didn't at the time.

As an aside, is Maisie Orchids still attending? I loved their quiet little
corner when I was there and talking about Chinese Cyms. with the owner.


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 3, 2014)

Abax, just too a look at the vendor list and does not look like Maisie is attending this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abax (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you for looking at the vendor list. I hope Maisie is still in business.
They're such nice people and they loved their Cyms.


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2014)

Want to...probably not in the cards this year. Again.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2014)

S
e
d
e
n
t
a
r
y
.
.
. oke:


----------



## chrismende (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey folks, anyone planning to go to the fabulous POE can get in for all three days free by volunteering for a minimum of three hours! Look on the San Francisco Orchid Society website and find the "volunteer" on the left side in the list of clickable topics. We need help in hospitality, security, and odd jobs. I think Plant Hotel is covered, though it's really fun and some people do it year after year.
If you have difficulty figuring out how to navigate the website, PM me.


----------



## chrismende (Feb 8, 2014)

Yet more: my business name is The Tiny Jungle. I'm in a corner booth opposite Andy's big space.


----------



## Candace (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll have to miss it this year. Bummer:<


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 11, 2014)

chrismende said:


> Yet more: my business name is The Tiny Jungle. I'm in a corner booth opposite Andy's big space.



Chris, you got a good spot right next to James.
I'll be set up back-to-back with Hengduan.


----------



## Heather (Feb 11, 2014)

Me too on the miss (as usual.) Sorry - just realized I forgot to msg. you back Marcus! Have fun all!


----------



## nikv (Feb 20, 2014)

So far, I'm thinking of going. Probably on Sunday as the show is winding down and the vendors are discounting their goods. :rollhappy:

The biggest issue for me is finding parking that's reasonable close by. That and the fact that I have a phobia about crowds. It's gotten worse as I've gotten older.


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2014)

Very interesting, nicv. I have that same reaction to crowds...eerie! What
happened to that enormous parking lot that used to be there?


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 21, 2014)

There is a (pay) parking lot there, however, it fills to capacity at times. I found street parking today, but I got there early. 

I agree on the crowds. It can get crazy with all that "get" energy.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds just like home.


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2014)

Eric, you'd be quite comfortable at POE. Perhaps I could finance a trip
there for you next year in exchange for buying some plants for me. The
biggest problem for me was trying to find cabs and finding a really nice
hotel within walking distance. I thought SF would be like NY with cabs
everywhere and you just walk out into the street, get a cab or get run
over. :>)


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 22, 2014)

Fort Mason isn't the Convention Center.  It's just a good place for these kind of one-offs.


----------



## abax (Feb 23, 2014)

I had no problem with the venue, but walking across that parking lot after
walking around the show all day just about did me in. I was hauling a lot
of plants as well. Just barely made it to the Starbucks before collapsing!
I like Fort Mason...got to see some seals playing in the water too. Ocean
views are kinda rare in KY.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 23, 2014)

Here are some pics from the display:





























I love the kovachii and Tiny Jungle's display (well done! Chris!)

I got there on Sat, there was one ooii left- for $200 from Ooi Leng Sun Orchids! 

I ended up with mini Catts from SVO and a volonteanum from Ooi Leng Sun Orchids. kovachii was all gone when I got there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2014)

abax said:


> Eric, you'd be quite comfortable at POE. Perhaps I could finance a trip
> there for you next year in exchange for buying some plants for me. The
> biggest problem for me was trying to find cabs and finding a really nice
> hotel within walking distance. I thought SF would be like NY with cabs
> ...


No problem. BTW, We call the NYC lifestyle survival of the Fittest! 
Thanks for the addt'l photos Leo.


----------



## abax (Feb 23, 2014)

[email protected]! And so it is. The photos are appreciated. I wish I liked
complex Paphs., but I don't. I went to the opening shindig when I was
there and plants were selling so fast I got dizzy and elbowed. Crazy people
with wine glasses are dangerous!

Is the last photo of The Tiny Jungle? I hope Chris did really well financially.

Eric, Manhattan is rather tame compared to Paris. The drivers aim for you
in Paris! They get points for pedestrian knock-downs.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 24, 2014)

abax said:


> [email protected]! And so it is. The photos are appreciated. I wish I liked
> complex Paphs., but I don't. I went to the opening shindig when I was
> there and plants were selling so fast I got dizzy and elbowed. Crazy people
> with wine glasses are dangerous!
> ...



http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/09/08/the-worlds-most-deadly-cities-for-pedestrians/


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 24, 2014)

The last photo is from Paphiness....thats my trumpet case in the display 

Tyler


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 24, 2014)

i'm hoping to make it there next year!


----------



## nikv (Feb 24, 2014)

jeremyinsf said:


> Fort Mason isn't the Convention Center.  It's just a good place for these kind of one-offs.


I wish it were held at Moscone Center. Would be easily accessible from BART.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 24, 2014)

nikv said:


> I wish it were held at Moscone Center. Would be easily accessible from BART.



I wish there were enough orchid vendors to fill Moscone Center!


----------



## theorchidzone (Feb 25, 2014)

Moscone center is big leagues. Not us. 
I remember when the show was in the Hall of Flowers in GG Park. Very charming spot! Anyway, that was quite a number of years ago.
Fort Mason is plus for crowds, but not especially charming in my view.


----------



## nikv (Feb 27, 2014)

The SF Orchid Society used to have a Fall show at the Hall of Flowers. Maybe they still do. I've been to it a few times years ago. It was nice because it wasn't too crowded, at least back then.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 27, 2014)

nikv said:


> The SF Orchid Society used to have a Fall show at the Hall of Flowers. Maybe they still do. I've been to it a few times years ago. It was nice because it wasn't too crowded, at least back then.



Yes, Orchids In The Park.

There aren't as many out of town vendors, however. 

And it gets mad now!


----------



## nikv (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know they still have it. I should go again sometime. It's always nice to visit Golden Gate Park.


----------



## jeremyinsf (Feb 27, 2014)

Sure - should be sometime in September, but no date has been announced yet. I'd imagine everyone is still recovering from last weekend.


----------



## chrismende (Mar 3, 2014)

I know I've been pretty quiet here during and since the POE show! I have been recuperating! I did very well financially, had lots of donated help from a friend Joseph Kautz, and from my dear helper Milagro Medrano and her family who kindly worked for me for hauling, packing, unpacking, staging, repacking, re-hauling. I've been slowly getting the greenhouse put back into a semblance of order this week and grateful for rain so I didn't feel compelled to work hard at it. Next week I'm getting down to the real business at hand...organizing!

I want to thank several of the local slipper talkers for their stops in the booth and their purchases! I'm beginning to feel like I have a group of "homies" who care about what I'm doing and love slippers as much as I do! In general, I can say that this year (last 12 months) has been one of super growth and continued development of my stock. Big thanks, also, specifically, to all the Orchid Zone folks whose wonderful plants have been a mainstay for this current show and for my future! I'm having a great time getting to know Terry and Samantha, John Chant, Rafael, and the others on staff whose names I don't yet know. It's really heaven in their greenhouses...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 4, 2014)

Wish I could have gone to the show. I'm glad that you did well Chris.


----------



## LostInPeru (Mar 5, 2014)

As usual was googling kovachii and came across the facebook page for this event. The page shows a kovachii that was featured at this event.

The google search results that linked to the facebook page also mention a hand made ceramic hanging orchid pot in the art nouveau style on ebay which the seller describes as their solution to the lack of aesthetic in orchid pots and I have to completely agree.

The pots are unique in the form of a face with roots and patterns of holes for drainage and featured at this Pacific Orchid Exposition, although I was unable to locate the images of it on their facebook page but the seller is selling them on ebay last time I checked.


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 5, 2014)

It was great being able to finally meet you in person Chris! Maybe next time we will both have a chance to relax and just talk for a few mins 

Tyler


----------

